# Wii U - to buy or not to buy anyone??



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

So i am toying with getting myself a Wii U for crimbo. I don't play much in terms of gaming but i love mario kart and a few other Nintendo titles.

I have no intention of buying the latest X Box or Playstation so i can rule that one out.

Has anyone got one or played one before i pull the trigger on 300 quid!! This ones does come with a Bayonetta first print which i will be putting on ebay(Sold out at £60 and going for well over that now) to get some money back if i am honest. It also comes with Mariokart8 and a Wii pro controller (£40) and is the premium version too.

Decisions Decisions


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

I got one just to play mariocart! It's a great game. It's compatible with all the old wii stuff too.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

I am a old school gamer so the latest Nintendo console's are always in my arsenal,i have all the next gen consoles and find myself always on the Wii U.Zelda,Super Mario etc... need i go on.Mario kart is a superb game also.SJ.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I bought one, the Zelda Special Edition one, for about £240 last year. It got played at Christmas and at a friend's house a few weeks later and hasn't been touched since. It's just gathering dust in my living room at the minute, I might even get rid of it for GTA V on the Xbox One.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Hmmm, I've do far resisted the urge


----------



## Davie1973 (Nov 12, 2010)

you can get the Wii U with MK8 for £235, our kids love the Wii U and I have to say I like a bit of MK8 and the other Mario titles as well. As long as your after gameplay rather than photo realistic graphics it does the job


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

If your still looking to buy one, i think its black Friday next week, And there's usually a great price drop on consoles online on that day.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Defo worth getting mate. Bought one last Christmas for my boy. Love Nintendo.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

stonejedi said:


> *I am a old school gamer*so the latest Nintendo console's are always in my arsenal,i have all the next gen consoles and find myself always on the Wii U.Zelda,Super Mario etc... need i go on.Mario kart is a superb game also.SJ.


Same here SJ man...set up my old Snes the other day and was playing SSF2 Turbo for hours...timeless game.


----------

